# Is it proper?



## KanoLives (Mar 15, 2003)

Is it proper to ask your instructor if they ever had to use their martial art in a situation? I was thinking about asking mine and was wondering if it's proper etiquette because if not then I won't ask. Thanks for any input.


----------



## D_Brady (Mar 15, 2003)

I think any honest question is worth asking if the intention is a good one.

 If you were taking dance lessons wouldn't you want to know if they ever danced before. How about cooking or modeling, art, swimming, your paying him for service. You should never look at your instructor any different than you would any other teacher supplying any other service.


  Once they understand that they can never pull the old Who are you to ask me questions, its rare but some of them are still out there. I think it's a valid question when asked with honesty and respect like you would any other type of teacher.

  Respectfully Dan Brady.


----------



## tarabos (Mar 15, 2003)

sure...why not...

just ask in a "tasteful" manner. some people ask friends or aquaintences they know who practice martial arts if they've ever been in a confrontation because they want to hear the gory details they think they'll get. or they just want to hassle people.

a simple straight up "have you ever had to use (your choice of martial art) in a real life situation?" would be a good way to do it.

and if they get all bent out of shape about it maybe you can help them find that stick that got stuck up their butt.


----------



## rachel (Mar 15, 2003)

Just ask him. I'm going to ask him if we can have 2 hour classes instead of 1 hour classes. He'll love that.


----------



## A Kenpo Student (Mar 16, 2003)

It's definitely acceptable, as long as you don't ask like "Hey, you ever kicked someone's ***?" However, the way you phrased it is perfectly fine...asking if there's ever been a real life situation where he/she had to defend themself. 

My instructor would be cool with it, I'm sure, I've never asked him. He told me a funny story about kicking his brother in the face, though.


----------



## Elfan (Mar 16, 2003)

Sure like others said just be taseful with how you phrase your question.


----------



## pineapple head (Mar 16, 2003)

Just make sure you are wearing a decent box when you ask....:lol:


----------



## True2Kenpo (Mar 16, 2003)

ChineseKempoAL,

I think your question would be appropriate.  Just be sure to word it in the right way and explain to him your reason for asking.

Good journey.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Greggers69 (Mar 16, 2003)

Sure I asked my instructor,  he gave me an example of someone breaking into his house and he had to choke out.  Then he showed the tech.  That he used.:asian:


----------



## Kenpo_Norm (Mar 18, 2003)

In the old days when I started, I would never have asked such a question, I was 6 and scared to death of my Sensei.
However, now that I am all grown up so to say, I do not see any problem with asking such a question. There are many teachers out there that have never actually been in a real street fight. Some would say this is bad, some would say who cares so long as they know their stuff.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 18, 2003)

Wrong with it. In one way, that's how we learn, from other peoples experiences. Most liked to be asked, and may provide interesting insight for you as a student.

Good post on your part!:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *Just ask him. I'm going to ask him if we can have 2 hour classes instead of 1 hour classes. He'll love that. *



But then he will only be earning half as much money!!!


----------



## Kirk (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Wrong with it. In one way, that's how we learn, from other peoples experiences. Most liked to be asked, and may provide interesting insight for you as a student.
> 
> Good post on your part!:asian: *



   
What's this?????
  
A *serious* post from Ricardo?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by ChineseKempoAL_*
> Is it proper to ask your instructor if they ever had to use their martial art in a situation? Thanks for any input.
> *




You should be able to ask "anything" of your instructor that comes to mind.  That is what they are there for.  Of course, ask in sincerity and with politeness, but other than that ask away (at least that's my philosophy with my students).

:asian:


----------



## KanoLives (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks for all the input. Really appreciate it. I have not asked him yet because I keep forgetting everytime I am at class. lol. I guess I am more worried about asking him questions about the techniques in class rather than if he ever had to use his art. Anywho, thanks again for the input. Later.


----------



## KanoLives (Mar 21, 2003)

For those interested, I finally asked him. He answered with a yes that when he was in high school he had the normal scraps and that when he was in college he had gotten into a serious mix. But that was it he never went into great detail nor did I ask him to. So I just figured I'd leave it at that.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Origin.posted by ChineseKempoAL _*
> I finally asked, and he answered with a yes. In high school and college he had some scraps.
> *



Ask and ye shall receive.



> _Origin.posted by ChineseKempoAL _*
> He never went into great detail nor did I ask him to.
> *



Well, you didn't ask for details...... I'll bet he would have told you more if you would have just asked him to explain more details.  Students always are interested if you ever had any cause to use the Art and what you did.  I know I was.

No harm in asking.  I get the feeling you are afraid of your instructor for some reason?


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> 
> ...



The last time I asked he Goldendragon something, I got hit in the throat.

So, how was your day?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *The last time I asked the Goldendragon something, I got hit in the throat.
> *



LOL, well you wanted to know what it felt like to be hit in the throat!  What was I supposed to do?
Just "tell" you?
:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *LOL, well you wanted to know what it felt like to be hit in the throat!  What was I supposed to do?
> Just "tell" you?
> :rofl: *


I have a _feeling_ that he is going to ask me and JF about our special _*Boot to the Groin*_ technique too.....:EG:


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *The last time I asked he Goldendragon something, I got hit in the throat.
> 
> So, how was your day? *



I have been on the receiving end of Mr. C's poke to the throat.. *still trying to fish my larynx outta my trachea~!!! *G*
 

Still have a lovely bruise on my inner elbow from Mr. C's rebounding sword hand.. Wow.. Still in awe ~!!!


----------



## KanoLives (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *
> 
> No harm in asking.  I get the feeling you are afraid of your instructor for some reason?
> ...



It's not that I'm afraid of my instructor it's more of a respect thing. I don't want him to think I'm pryin' into his life and stuff like that. I just figured I asked and the response I would get would have included details. I kinda figured he didn't want to talk to much about it so I left it at that. He did tell me he was a bouncer at a few clubs and had to use holds and arm locks to control people. I remember asking a brown belt in my class if he ever used the art but he didn't hear me to well and thought I asked about the instructor. I noticed this brown belt kinda look around and then in a low quiet voice said yes our instructor had used our art. So maybe my instructor had to rearrange someone's stuff....:shrug:  Not sure though. And BTW I don't need to be hit in the throat to know it sucks. Maybe you guys are just kidding  funny though. Later.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChineseKempoAL _*
> I kinda figured he didn't want to talk to much about it so I left it at that.
> *



Bottom line is......... always use your better judgment, but do not hesitate to ask questions in a polite manner (he would probably love to share some stories to help teach and give examples to you).



> _Originally posted by ChineseKempoAL _*
> BTW I don't need to be hit in the throat to know it sucks. Maybe you guys are just kidding  funny though.
> *



Yes, we have been known to tease quite a bit here. :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## stacks (Mar 24, 2003)

I have been asked the same by my students, and I tell them yes but it never really lasted to long. at a Tracy seminar I attended somebody ask Master Tracy the same question and he kept the response short and sweet. he also added that when he used to talk to Bruce Lee about fights he had been in. Bruce Lee never talked about the fights he won only the ones he lost or recieved a good go around, he did not like to bost (humble). you should be able to ask your instructor anything as long as it is in good taste
and with good reason

stacks :asian:


----------



## Kroy (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChineseKempoAL _
> *Is it proper to ask your instructor if they ever had to use their martial art in a situation? I was thinking about asking mine and was wondering if it's proper etiquette because if not then I won't ask. Thanks for any input.  *





Your instructor has probably been asked a hundred times before. I think it's O.K.:asian:


----------



## michaeledward (Apr 14, 2003)

. . . .  I suppose I would most want an instructor who has never used his martial arts skill in a live situation.  One of the best skills to learn, I think, is how to avoid a conflict . . . . .  my martial arts instructor tells me that martial arts are for self defense . . . . not self offense.

 . . . . all this being said, my current instructor had to use martial arts once, in NYC, against an intoxicate, coffee-throwing, vagrant. A very quick 'Five Swords' later, the vagrant was horizontal, and the close-by NYC police officer was was left asking "What was that?"  He gave may instructor a walk.

 . . . . the only time, I wish I knew martial arts before I started studying, was probably 18 years ago, and I was the intoxicated, coffee-throwing, vagrant. Someone else got in a good left hook, oh, to know the first move of 'Sword of Destruction' then ... oh, well.


----------

